# RIP CHANCE



## soncieray (Aug 6, 2009)

I had to make the decision to put my boy down on Monday Sept 28th. He's not the first one, but one of the toughest. I rescued him 5 years ago, and they said he was only 5. But, I knew he was a little older than that. I think they thought I wouldn't take him. But little did they know he was exactly what I was looking for. I needed a companion for my Heidi who just lost her lifetime friend. I needed a gentleman, because Heidi was already 10 and didn't need a puppy around. Chance couldn't find a home, he was a large GSD, and older, but he was exactly right. He fit in so good with Heidi. Perfect gentleman, they'd play, lay close, he'd let her clean his face, they were always near each other. I think he needed her as much as she needed him. When it was time for Heidi to go home, he was there for me. We became even closer. He was the last tie to my girl. Well, here I am 2 years later, and he's gone on to join her. And I'm going to miss him so much. It's tough going through that, I'm fortunate that I work where they are dog lovers, and everyone has been so kind. I'll miss you boy...for a long time, you turned out to be a one of a kind, you were there through everything with me, and I love you for that. RIP big boy....


----------



## Iluvmydogs13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear about your loss, its sounds like you gave him such a great life! Remeber all the good times you had together, I hope it eases your pain some.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Chance sounds like he was a very special boy. Thank you for taking him in and giving him a wonderful life. Rest in peace, Chance.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so sorry. He sounds like a wonderful guy.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Again, Sonia, I am so very very sorry for what you are going through. May you find peace and that kind of love again. RIP chance, your skin mamma loved you.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

R.I.P., Chance... Join the others at the Bridge. Wag your tails, so we can feel the breeze........


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful boy he was!! What a loss... I am so very sorry! My deepest condolences!

Tanya


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Sonia, I saw a sign today while working and driving trough Springfield. Made me think of you! The sunshine was shining on it and so it had that "glow" about it you get in the afternoons. Glare almost. Anyway, it read.....

Sunsets are just an open gate in Heaven! 

I think in all of our cases with the love we have for the four legged babies in this world, it should say.....

Sunsets are just an open gate at Rainbow Bridge! 

Wanted you to know I was thinking about you. 

Oh, sign is on the corner of Bennett and Glenstone I think, its there by Georges Rest!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for giving this boy a home and bringing happiness into his life and yours.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort in the memories of all the wonderful time you spent together.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------

